# FFA/4-H breeds?



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

What breeds of cattle can you use in FFA/4-H? and what breeds can't you use?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Every state org has it's own rules, but for the most part any breed is acceptable. For beef classes crossbreds are also acceptable.

There are many different cattle classes, what classes are you thinking of showing?

Locally there is dairy females of several different age classes, Beef breeding females of different age classes, Beef breed steer classes, and dairy beef steer classes.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it's a safety issue with horned cattle if there is an exclusion. Plus your animal is expected to go to market in 4-H. FFA is different. Your county ag extension agent can give you the official word.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Plus your animal is expected to go to market in 4-H.


Only in market classes, and not even always then.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Depends on the number of animals of a certain species and breed. Most shows require 3 of a given breed to make a class. If there isn't enough to form a class they usually stick you in a commercial class.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

In our county, any breed would be ok, market animals makes no diiferance. But if the judge has no clue what kind of animal you have, you more than likely won`t do well. If you want to place well in the show, would be a good idea to stick with a standard breed of cattle. I know our county show would have no clue what to do if you brought in a Scottish Highland steer. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

What about weight standards, when I was in FFA, cattle that didn't make weight were cut and couldn't be shown. what about mini cattle? what are the weight standards for them?


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Our county just added a miniature class to fair this year. If your county hasn't added it, they would be held to the same weight as the other beef. 

Same for us, if they don't make weight you can't show them in market class. Although you can still do showmanship.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just called the fair office and they said they don't take any miniature cattle, they just get disqualified for not meeting the weight requirement


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Get on the fair board and add Minis to the docket!!


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

RoyalValley said:


> Get on the fair board and add Minis to the docket!!


How do I do that?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Reed77 said:


> How do I do that?


First thing I would do is find as many mini breeders as possible and get them to send letters to the fair board asking for a mini class. If they think they will get a big enough class I bet they would be happy to have them.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Our fair board is pretty easy, they are always looking for people, just have to send a letter of intent and it's yours pretty much. I know some counties are much more political. The letters from mini breeders are a good idea, maybe a petition of people who would be interested in showing if there was a mini class. 

I'll have to let you know how our fair does with the mini class this year.


----------

